# Kernel building with SSD and RAID0



## panikaa (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi!
I'm having problems compiling the kernel on the machine as a topic and FreeBSD 9.0 relase.
Using the GENERIC kernel configuration by copying it to MYKERNEL by a guide, do not change the system after creating and installing the kernel, reboot the machine does not respond to ping is not reachable.
I think that is the fault of lack of support did not add all disks or something for me to configure the kernel.
Please help.
I've using this tutorial: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig-building.html and that for src http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2012)

Post your kernel config.


----------



## panikaa (Jun 29, 2012)

This is my kernel config (attachment)

I've gone to the rescure mode in OVH, and vKVM snap this:


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with your kernel config, it's a straight copy of GENERIC without any modifications.

On the mountroot> prompt type: [cmd=]ufs:/dev/ada0s1a[/cmd]

It should boot after that.


----------



## _martin (Jun 29, 2012)

Do you have 
	
	



```
geom_mirror_load="YES"
```
 in your /boot/loader.conf? 

It seems the kernel does not recognize / on the gmirror provider.


----------

